

Super Mario Maker Will Let You Build Your Own Mario Levels This September - Errorcod3
http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/16/super-mario-maker-will-let-you-build-your-own-mario-levels-this-september/

======
marpstar
I was just talking with my girlfriend yesterday about the very first level of
the original SMB and how every kid I knew when I was younger could instantly
identify it, but our two sons may never actually have that sort of
relationship with a game at such an early age (I was 4 when I first played an
NES).

I love that they used that level as the beginning of their montage.

~~~
squidfood
Oh they do now. It's the Minecraft Generation.

